# Το σκάνδαλο ClimateGate



## Ambrose (Nov 30, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι έχετε ακούσει για το λεγόμενο σκάνδαλο Climategate. Πολλά λέγονται κι έχουν ακουστεί, αλλά είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον να δει κανείς πώς γίνεται ο χειρισμός των πληροφοριών και μάλιστα επιστημονικών δεδομένων και πώς διαμορφώνονται επιστημονικά paradigms. Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά, δεν θα σπεύσω να υποστηρίξω ότι το λεγόμενο φαινόμενο της υπερθέρμανσης του πλανήτη είναι πλαστό, αλλά αυτό που έχει πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο γίνεται η χειραγώγηση της κοινής γνώμης, ο οποίος μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και την δυσφήμιση ή απαξίωση επιστημόνων ή φορέων που θα μπορούσαν ενδεχομένως να έχουν αντίθετη άποψη από τους επιστήμονες που κρατάνε στα χέρια τους τη δύναμη. Αυτό βέβαια μού θυμίζει κάτι που έλεγα παλιά με αφορμή μια συζήτηση για τον δαρβινισμό. 

Παρακάτω αποσπάσματα από ένα άρθρο του Ναπολέοντα Λιναρδάτου και μερικοί ακόμα σύνδεσμοι:

_Μάταια προσπαθώ να βρω στον ελληνικό τύπο κάτι σχετικά με το Climategate που έχει γίνει μεγάλο θέμα στο διεθνή τύπο. Πρόκειται για το σκάνδαλο που δημιουργήθηκε όταν χιλιάδες e-mails και έγγραφα εκλάπησαν απο τους υπολογιστές της Κλιματολογικής Ερευνητικής Μονάδας (CRU) του University of East Anglia. Η συγκεκριμένη μονάδα δεν ένα σύνηθες ερευνητικό κέντρο μιας και οι μετρήσεις που κάνει χρησιμοποιούνται από την Διακυβερνητική Επιτροπή για την Αλλαγή του Κλίματος (IPCC) του ΟΗΕ. Είναι ένα κέντρο με μεγάλη επιρροή και φήμη.

.....................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................
Αυτό όμως που αναδεικνύεται από τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία είναι μια πολύ επικίνδυνη κουλτούρα μη ανοχής οποιασδήποτε άλλης άποψης περί της υπερθέρμανσης του πλανήτη.

Καταρχήν επιστήμονες του CRU προσπαθούν να αποκρύψουν στοιχεία από αυτούς που θέλουν να τους ελέγξουν. Το CRU είναι χρηματοδοτούμενο από το κράτος και υποχρεούται βάση της νομοθεσίας περί Ελευθερίας της Πληροφόρησης να δίνει τα στοιχεία του σε όποιον πολίτη το επιθυμεί.

Σε e-mail καλούνται επιστήμονες να σβήσουν e-mails ώστε να μη δοθούν σε αυτούς που ζητούν πληροφορίες:

«Can you delete any emails you may have had with Keith re AR4? Keith will do likewise. He’s not in at the moment – minor family crisis. Can you also email Gene and get him to do the same? I don’t have his new email address. We will be getting Caspar to do likewise.»

Δυστυχώς όμως δεν είναι μόνο e-mails που έγινε προσπάθεια να καταστραφούν. Σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ των Times της Κυριακής οι επιστήμονες του CRU έχουν τώρα ομολογήσει ότι έχουν πετάξει πολλά από τα πρωτογενή στοιχεία πάνω στα οποία βασίζονται οι υπολογισμοί τους για την απότομη και αφύσικη αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας τα τελευταία 150 χρόνια. Όπως επισημαίνουν οι Times αυτό σημαίνει ότι άλλοι ακαδημαϊκοί που θα ήθελαν να ελέγξουν την δουλειά του CRU δεν θα μπορούν να το κάνουν τώρα.

Οι επιστήμονες του CRU όμως πήγαν και ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Προσπαθούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την επιρροή τους για να αποτρέψουν άλλους επιστήμονες να εκφράσουν διαφορετικές απόψεις από τις δικές τους. Όταν το επιστημονικό περιοδικό Climate Research δημοσιεύει μελέτες που αντικρούουν τις απόψεις CRU η συζήτηση περιστρέφετε γύρο από το πώς θα πρέπει να χάσει την επιστημονική νομιμοποίηση το συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό μιας και ορισμένες από τις μελέτες που παρουσιάζονται είναι ας πούμε άβολες, ο Michael Mann γράφει:

«I think we have to stop considering «Climate Research» as a legitimate peer-reviewed journal. Perhaps we should encourage our colleagues in the climate research community to no longer submit to, or cite papers in, this journal.» 

Οταν το Geophysical Research Letters δημοσιεύει άρθρο σκεπτικιστή, o Tom Wigley προτείνει να βρουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία για τον διευθυντή του Geophysical Research Letters ώστε να χάσει την δουλεία του:

«If you think that Saiers is in the greenhouse skeptics camp, then, if we can find documentary evidence of this, we could go through official AGU channels to get him ousted.» _

Περισσότερα σχετικά άρθρα εδώ:
http://www.examiner.com/x-25061-Cli...-server-hacked-revealing-documents-and-emails
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/g...may-scuttle-barack-obamas-cap-and-trade-laws/


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 30, 2009)

Και το σχετικό άρθρο των χτεσινών Sunday Times:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article6936328.ece


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Για μια πιο νηφάλια εξέταση του θέματος:

Πλούσιο υλικό, όπως πάντα, στην Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climategate

Κι ένα πρόσφατο γιουτιουμπάκι:


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για μια πιο νηφάλια εξέταση του θέματος:
> 
> Πλούσιο υλικό, όπως πάντα, στην Wikipedia:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climategate



Τον νηφάλιο σύνδεσμο της Wikipedia τον έχω δώσει κι εγώ παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2010)

_Think-tanks take oil money and use it to fund climate deniers_
Από την Independent και σε καλογραμμένη ελληνική περίληψη στον Ελ. Τύπο.


----------

